# Local 58 Apprenticeship



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All! 

So I took my aptitude test in May and received a letter to show up for the interview on July 20th. I am not asking about the interview itself just the state of the economy in the Metro Detroit area? Is there work going on right now? Should I take this oppurtunity if offered? My dad has been in the local for over 30 years and said it seems to be turning around. He was one of he lucky ones that wasn't laid off during the downturn. So I just wanted to get others opinions.

Also I was wondering if anyone knows if they rank based on both test score and interview or if you passed the test you are just ranked on your interview score? They will not give me any information on test score rank. I am wondering because I felt like I did terrible on the aptitude test but here I am interviewing.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I left 58 5 years ago and they had over 1500 on the books waiting for work, hard to believe it is much better today. Everything in Detroit is corrupt so proceed with caution.


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

When you say corrupt what do you mean exactly? Is the program corrupt? Meaning that I need to know someone to get in or what. Are just making general statements about the city? I want to make sure I make the right decision for me and my family.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

The city, and everything related to it :whistling2: It sure helps to know someone and I would be sure to mention your Dad has been a member for 30 years. 

Are you moving from somewhere to Detroit? I would be sure to find out how many are on the wait list before you make a decision. I have not lived there for 5 years so things may have improved but from what I hear from my friends still in that local it has not.


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I currently live in Houston and I am trying to get back home to Detroit. Thanks for your insight on everything. My dads friend sits on the board as well so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Hopefulapprentice27 said:


> . My dads friend sits on the board as well so hopefully that helps.


Yeah, that will help :thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stay in Houston.
There is no future in Detroit.
They probably have more members working as travelers then they do at home.
Honestly, with the way things are now, if I was a young dude looking to get into the industry I think construction would be my last choice.

Get an education. Become specialized. Learn PLC programing. Automation, Building Controls, get NICET certified. Take an Auto Cad class.


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for your honest opinion. Detroit is home for me so I am willing to do just about anything to get back. This is looking like my best option so far.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hopefulapprentice27 said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion. Detroit is home for me so I am willing to do just about anything to get back. This is looking like my best option so far.


Home is where ever you make it.
Detroit would be the last place I would make it.
Again, I would avoid construction. Unemployment in the IBEW is at anywhere from 30-50%. And that's according to our own IO. I have friends that I've stayed in contact with from my open shop days. And even some of those guys are struggling. Some have left the trade, others have been laid off and most have not seen their income go up in the 4 or 5 years. In fact I would venture to say that most wages have been stagnant since about 2006.

I'm not saying that you won't make a good living in construction, I'm just saying that the odds are not in your favor.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Mark it on your planner Vic, we agreed on something:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Zog said:


> Mark it on your planner Vic, we agreed on something:thumbup:


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hopefulapprentice27 said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion. Detroit is home for me so I am willing to do just about anything to get back. This is looking like my best option so far.


Sounds to me like you have already made up your mind. I have read the naysayer's post on this board many times, but in reality its does take hard work,determination,connections and yes luck to gain what you seek. In the late 90's I lived in Dearborn and worked out of LU#58 for about a year and a half where I experienced true brotherhood expressed daily. I understand they may have over organized and with our own people(Americans) buying into the alien autos, has almost shut Detroit down.(they are now making tv's there though) I have personally always had the allure to the road so the IBEW is a good fit for me, but it is not for all. Just remember going into this that we are in the business to work our self out of a job.Live for today but prepare for the tomorrow. 
Good luck to you no matter what happens.


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the positive thoughts Brother Noah. I have not made up my decision yet. If offered the apprenticeship it's hard to turn down. It seems to offer so much to those willing to work hard I have a college degree and working a mindless job in an office just isn't for me.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Degree in what?


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bachelors in business.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

And what amount and type of electrical background do you have?


----------



## Hopefulapprentice27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just the basics running wire, bending conduit, installing fixtures. The manual labor that is included as well ie. trench digging, use of hand tools and power tools I helped my dad on side jobs growing up and anything around the house. Nothing to serious but I enjoyed it. I know sitting in an office all day like I do now is not for me. This is why I am trying to make a change to something I feel would be much more rewarding.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

If you had some industrial experience I could maybe help you out in Houston or Detroit, but hard to do without much experience. Best of luck to you, I would go visit Detroit before you move, it is nothing like it was in the late 90's, pretty sad actually.


----------

